# Most breathable windbreaker?



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I am looking for a lightweight windbreaker that mostly blocks wind, but doesn't cause heat and sweat buildup. I don't even need it to block wind all that well.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Use a windproof gilet/vest and normal arm warmers above freezing. What temperatures are you dealing with?


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Gore-tex VERY pricy, but still the best...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't find Gore-Tex to breath well enough for such aerobic activities as cycling--it makes a good rain shell but not really that good a windbreaker.

The lightest, most breathable windshell I've used is the style/model that Voler has been making for years--it has a reversable zipper so you can open it from the top or bottom for airflow control and pocket access. It has a narrow mesh panel that runs up either side from the waist band to the cuffs of the sleeves which really helps it breath well. It's made from very lighweight nylon material (packable but not waterproof) yet it's surprisingly durable. I have one that's 14 years old and it's still in great shape. And it's comfortable (with various layers underneath) from below freezing into the 50's. The only gotcha is they're cut to fit snugly so size up if you want a roomier fit.

They have quite a few color/style options available right now:

http://www.voler.com/category.aspx?cat=FGT.-WINDJACK&Encoded=Y


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

I found a jacket at Sea Otter that you can see through, repels some of the rain and blocks a little of the wind. You can wear if past jacket season if you want. the model is the Vento from Vaude ( olive drab/black ). The sleeves won't pull up though. It works well for mild chills, cold gusts and light rain. Check them out.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion of the Voler jacket. I only tried it briefly today, and it kind of worked as expected. It didn't keep me as warm in the wind as a normal windbreaker (that's fine) and I did feel a little bit of heat buildup during exertion, but the heat dissipated pretty quickly. I still need to do more testing, but it seems promising so far.

BTW, it seems like the newer Voler jackets has the mesh stop at the armpits.


----------

